
Show HN: Calyx – A Ruby Library for Generating Text - tariqali34
https://github.com/tra38/calyx
======
tariqali34
This library was originally created in 2015 by Mark Rickerby (maetl) and was
used to generate gamebooks. I forked the project and enabled Calyx to write
"data-driven narratives" (robojournalism). I hope to have my changes merge
into the main Calyx branch, but in the meantime, I hope to get any feedback
for this project...and maybe even have it be used by other people.

